

Small Pool of Rich Donors Dominates Election Giving - comex
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/us/small-pool-of-rich-donors-dominates-election-giving.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=a-lede-package-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
tracker1
The sad state of affairs.. unfortunately, I find it hard to believe that any
meaningful reform can both happen and give us a better system in the US. :-(
I've donated to mayday a couple times...

